# FREE! kitten to anyone who will take her, got to go on holiday!



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Cute female kitten free to a good home in Brick Lane, London | Cats & Kittens for Sale | Gumtree.com

Yet another Gumtree freebie. But you try to help these people and offer to pick up the cat, feed it until they get back and then return it and they cannot even say thank you or bother to get back to you. A beautiful little cat!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats because the holiday is just an excuse to get rid of pets.

Happy to take her into rescue if needed but would need help with transport, thats if i manage to get a reply.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh no, keep me away from Gumtree......
BEAUTIFUL TABBY KITTEN NEEDS A LOVING AND CARING HOME in Hackney, London | Cats & Kittens for Sale | Gumtree.com
I wonder what the story is with this little mite....the post mentions 'medication' ?????


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh no, keep me away from Gumtree......
> BEAUTIFUL TABBY KITTEN NEEDS A LOVING AND CARING HOME in Hackney, London | Cats & Kittens for Sale | Gumtree.com
> I wonder what the story is with this little mite....the post mentions 'medication' ?????


I've read it as they are giving you the medication for the treatment of worms and fleas.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

This makes me sooooo :mad2: got to go on holiday :mad2:

If I don't have anyone to look after my cats/the cattery is full, it's simple, I don't go on holiday. 

But it's obvious it's just an excuse to get rid of the poor cat


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Duplicate post, not sure how that happened


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Just awful! 

We're not having a holiday this year either because the cattery we use is full until September. Could go in September but will be 36 weeks pregnant by then so won't be much fun! 

Anyone want a Maine Coon and a BSH? Free to anyone who'll take them!??? 

*JUST KIDDING BY THE WAY*


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

The ad has gone now. Just clicked to see what it said and it is no longer available. But underneath it in "similar ads" there are six ads all with the same photo? What is that all about?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive no idea what thats about, i give up with some people.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I know I shouldn't wind us all up but

4 STUNNING DESIGNER PERWEGIAN KITTENS | Great Yarmouth, Norfolk | Pets4Homes



Designer kittens, cross breds, can't sex them until 4 weeks,tri-coloured boy?
NFC hired for this? I can't even think what the result will be with the cross - completely different temperaments and energy levels, and on a trivial note, messing with two world famous profiles :mad2:


----------

